# Home depot hackery



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Saw this in the garden center of the home depot in venice,fl 

Does it really get any worse?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Just goes to show....we all go to home depot.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Just goes to show....we all go to home depot.


I was there buying some edging for a garden, I wish I could find somewhere else to buy stuff like that.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, where's the vacuum breaker on the hose spigot?.....:laughing:

Oh, I forgot, home depot probably doesn't sell vacuum breakers....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion that its not worth getting so worked up over stuff like that. They are going to handle repairs like that in house, because they have a disproportionate amount of employees compared to the need of all five customers in the store. Which means that someone is always available to make repairs like that. Not to mention that there is a whole plumbing department, of which they can write off parts used. 


By the way I went to my local store the other day and bought some stock of PVC fittings and pipe. They have the lowest prices around and I can take my time and shop as I want. I just don't care to fight that fight anymore and if I can make a little more coin buying from them, then good. :laughing:

Hows that make you feel?


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Home Depot, "You Can Do It, We Can Help You F*** It Up"


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I was there buying some edging for a garden, I wish I could find somewhere else to buy stuff like that.


Uh huh, come on, tell the truth:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> View attachment 12878
> 
> 
> Saw this in the garden center of the home depot in venice,fl
> ...


You might find a BFP somewhere in the system before the water enters the garden center. Seen it before. :yes:


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW that is your typical HD guy.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> You might find a BFP somewhere in the system before the water enters the garden center. Seen it before. :yes:


I think the garden center Is fed by an irrigation well. And I don't recall seeing any backflow prevention at the well head either.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

? to u florida guys. What backflow prevention is required at the well.
thanks


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

All depends, on a residential well there must be a dc at the well head. Any irrigation system tied into that same well or into the municipal system must have a rpz installed prior to any heads or associated control valves. 


Prevention Normaly isn't a pressed issue
On a well that feeds just an irrigation system. but if there is a fertilizer injector, etc. Then prevention is required.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> All depends, on a residential well there must be a dc at the well head.


A dual check doesn't serve as a backflow prevention in the case of cross contamination. What is the purpose of the dc in the Fl. code?







Paul


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> A dual check doesn't serve as a backflow prevention in the case of cross contamination. What is the purpose of the dc in the Fl. code?....Paul


Acme Dual Check Valve Company paid to have it put in the code. :laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

or is he talking double check??


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> View attachment 12878
> 
> 
> Saw this in the garden center of the home depot in venice,fl
> ...


 
yes it can get much worse, its not even leaking 

go to your fav eatin joint, im sure its worse


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was in lowes yesterday getting some vinyl tubing for the live well in the boat and some guy starts asking me plumbing questions about hooking pvc drains to abs drains. I blew him off. Later I see hime walking out with a bunch of 2" and 1.5" pvc pressure fittings :laughing:


:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> A dual check doesn't serve as a backflow prevention in the case of cross contamination. What is the purpose of the dc in the Fl. code?
> 
> Paul


In a way it does prevent contamination of the aquifer.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

:laughing:


Mississippiplum said:


> View attachment 12878
> 
> 
> Saw this in the garden center of the home depot in venice,fl
> ...


 When working for the other company I went to HD to repair the garden center copper system several years in a row. It freezes every year with multiple bursts. They are supposed to shut it down every night and drain down but never do.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> :laughing:
> When working for the other company I went to HD to repair the garden center copper system several years in a row. It freezes every year with multiple bursts. They are supposed to shut it down every night and drain down but never do.:laughing:


HD had us quote repairs for the same thing at their store here...

PVC all burst from freezing... :laughing:
I guess they didn't like our quote to redo it...
They went with someone else that put in PEX... :laughing:
PEX should do very well in a greenhouse...:no:

I did however install a new Bradford White water heater for them... :laughing:


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

In Wisconsin, it doesn't matter if there is any backflow protection anywhere in line, if there is a hose connection then it needs a hose connection vacuum breaker. I had an inspector giving a guy a hard time because there were no 1011 vacuum breakers on the hose connections that where right after a watts 009.


----------



## Plumber/sc (Sep 16, 2011)

mississippiplum said:


> all depends, on a residential well there must be a dc at the well head. Any irrigation system tied into that same well or into the municipal system must have a rpz installed prior to any heads or associated control valves.
> 
> Prevention normaly isn't a pressed issue
> on a well that feeds just an irrigation system. But if there is a fertilizer injector, etc. Then prevention is required.


is home depot a residential building


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Plumber/sc said:


> is home depot a residential building


 Only to the bum's and illegals sleeping in the parking lot.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumber/sc said:


> is home depot a residential building


No! Lol read below the residential part, that below part applies to commercial.


----------

